# Help I'm Knew



## Robyn Radke (Jul 18, 2006)

I have just discovered Depersonlization and what it is all about. I have felt like I've been going crazy. I've got no feelings or emotions, feel like everything is new to me yet I'm 44 years old. I have to concentrate so hard on what I am doing at the time because it feels like I've never done it before yet I've been doing these things for years. I can't even feel the emotion of love for my son's anymore. It's like something has taken over by body and I'm watching it from above.
Can somebody talk to me and help me make sense of it.

Thanks

Robyn


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Hi there, Robyn. How long have you been feeling like this?
DP is essentially a defense mechanism - people who are in car accidents etc sometimes experience attacks of unreality because this stops them panicking so much. The trouble is, your body can't tell the difference between 'Oh shit, there's car about to hit me' and 'oh shit, I'm going to fail this exam', etc.

It really isn't anything to worry about - the only negative effect DP really has is to cause you to worry more and consequently feel more unreal. The best thing to do is to just tell yourself that it is anxiety, it is nothing to worry about and it will pass. Try not to obsessively think about it because that makes things much worse.

So, my tips are:

1) If you feel yourself panicking, distract yourself by reading something, watching TV, etc.
2) Avoid caffiene and drugs
3) Get enough sleep
4) Try not to worry!


----------

